# My first Antelope



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

A buddy and I headed out to the Western part of ND for a week starting on Sept 27th to hunt Mule Deer and Antelope. This year was the first year that I connected with an Antelope. I was able to take this buck right out in the open with no blind or ground cover that is right I said no ground cover. I was actually kneeling on a mud flat in the middle of a field in the rain and winds gusting to 35mph +. After spending an attire day in the tent because of the sideways rain and since it hadn't let up by the following day Brian and I decided to take a drive just to do some thing. As we were driving along Brian spotted two antelope out in a field so I took the first right turn to sit and watch them. As the wind rocked the truck and the cold rain fell, Brian suggested I put a stalk on them. I decided to go for it when they started behind the only small hill between them and us. I only got half the way to the hill when they emerged from the right side. As I squatted on this mud flat I had nowhere to go or hide behind. As luck would have it they were on my right side and the wind was in my favor. Things got really interesting when a cow (a moooo cow) changed their direction of travel right back my way. As I gave my best impression of a rock they headed right to me. At one point they were less than 25 yards from me and still were not alarmed of this "rock" sitting there. As they both put their heads down to feed and I was able to take a knee and start to draw. The back one looked up right at me, I froze in half draw. He still was not concerned about that "rock". They began to start moving to my left and now they started to quarter away from me increasing the distance. I was thinking to myself now or never so I picked a spot on the lead antelope since he never looked my way so I figured he was less alert. I started my draw and the whole time I was repeating pick a spot, pick a spot&#8230;I hit anchor and the feather touched my nose and the arrow was gone. I mentioned before the high winds from right to left and as my arrow closed the gap I saw my fletching kick left in the wind then the arrow disappeared. I thought I shot high. They took off on a slow gallop then I saw the blood start to run down the side of the lead goat and in a short 7 seconds and less than 50 yards he stumbled and fell. My first ever antelope was down and I finally could breath. Here are some pictures of my first antelope and terrain of the area we hunted that week. I used my 62# @28 Cari-Bow Taiga with 675 grain arrow tipped with a single bevel Zwickey and had a complete pass through.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice pictures and good story.........Congrats on the goat!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats, the pics are great to see!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very cool! Good to see there is still some stick shooters out there! Congrats! It's amazing how goats rely on movement, if it doesn't move they don't care!

Awsome job!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

nice work!


----------



## lil chubby (Aug 27, 2009)

nice speed goat!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice antelope, and I enjoyed the story a lot.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats...... And with a stickbow too....... Wasn't the weather just "peachy" that week. :eyeroll: 
I was up near the north unit of the Park that week and had to pass several shots on mulies due to crosswinds. Unfortunately I couldn't even get close to the antelope.

This one was only about 15" away. Unfortunately I was laid out on my belly facing the wrong direction. I had him and 2 more at 30 yards for about 2 hrs but didn't dare shoot because of the strong crosswinds.










My poor timberline tent doesn't have a straight pole left on it after 1 1/2 weeks in 20-30 mph winds.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The wind and rain was nuts. I have an Alaska Guide tent from Cabelas and I had all the guide lines staked out and the tent was still taking a beating. We were getting out on a butte above the Little Mo to do some glassing and we almost had to get down and crawl so we wouldn't get blown off. But the wind and rain became my friend one of those days and assisted me in taking my antelope.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Truly a memorable hunt...thanks for sharing. :beer:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats!

Hunting pronghorns with a longbow is my favorite thing to do.


----------

